
Ask HN: Best language/tools to teach teenagers simple computer games? - simonebrunozzi
Hi there!<p>I would like to help my teenage nephews (15 and 17) learn computer programming. I think that the best approach is to help them build a simple computer game (no graphics, just text-based like Rogue or Dwarf fortress). Perhaps a text-based version of the board game Risk, which they like a lot.<p>I used to be a decent programmer, but I lost most of my skills since. What would be the best language to use today? I&#x27;m inclined to consider Python, Ruby and Javascript, but I&#x27;m more than open to suggestions from real experts.<p>Also, what would be the best tools?<p>Any website that offers good recommendations for this kind of project?
======
drallison
You might want to introduce them to SCRATCH, which is very simple and
accessible. They will quickly outgrow it, but that's the point. One word of
warning--SCRATCH objects are not concurrent even though they are presented as
such; everything is evaluated in a fixed order.

------
eb0la
construct2 (scirra.com) Makes everything depend on events and makes html5 apps
with easy Facebook integration.

Good before teaching functional languages because makes people focus on what
will be done when something happens (callback) and makes them realize what
they are able to do with a simple set of functional rules.

~~~
simonebrunozzi
Thanks!

~~~
eb0la
You're welcome :) Just share how it went!

